# Starting to worry



## mrg (Aug 12, 2022)

When do you start to worry if you got ripped off or is there something wrong with the seller?, I bought a frame here and paid shipping and after a week ask for a tracking #, he said it hadn't gone out yet and he would let me know, now a month and nothing, sending him messages everyday now and emailing the address I sent the PayPal to and nothing, he's a long time member here but not on much, If anybody knows @mre straightbar let me know if he's ok?, I know if I get somebody's money I ship ASAP, usually the next day!


----------



## DrRumack80 (Aug 13, 2022)

Having purchased numerous bikes online, I would be worried a lot sooner than the one month mark, especially with the lack of communication.

You might be aware of this already, but according to CABE stats, he last visited on Monday and his last post was July 31st. If he has time to surf the CABE, he has time to respond to emails, IMHO.  Good luck with the deal.

mre straightbar 
I live for the CABE · From Las Vegas, United States  Joined  Mar 10, 2007                                                                  Last seen  Monday at 2:23 PM​


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 13, 2022)

Back in 2013/14 timeframe he wound up doing a stint as a guest of the state. Hopefully that's not the case this time. Hope it works out. V/r Shawn


----------



## CWCMAN (Aug 13, 2022)

Good luck Mark.

I'm still wondering why a buyer and seller feedback forum does not exist on this platform. 

It works well on thesamba.com I think it's a disservice to the members.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 13, 2022)

CWCMAN said:


> I think it's a disservice to the members.



I 100% agree


----------



## Greg Kozak (Aug 13, 2022)

I never buy anything online unless I am willing to accept the fact that I will never receive the item.
If you think you will receive the item then you are setting yourself up for a big disappointment.


----------



## tryder (Aug 13, 2022)

Not good.  
Sorry you have to deal with this.
Most people on the cabe are good. Totally straight up.
Hope the guy gets it together and ships your frame or refunds your money.


----------



## Gully (Aug 13, 2022)

Why not post feedback in the ad after the transaction is completed?  Or if it isn't completed.


----------



## DrRumack80 (Aug 13, 2022)

Gully said:


> Why not post feedback in the ad after the transaction is completed?  Or if it isn't completed.



If the seller archives the ad, it appears that it gets closed to new comments


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 13, 2022)

DrRumack80 said:


> If the seller archives the ad, it appears that it gets closed to new comments




The deal very well could have been done without the frame ever being listed here in the Classifieds.


----------



## DrRumack80 (Aug 13, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> The deal very well could have been done without the frame ever being listed here in the Classifieds.



That's true.. Hopefully, the buyer did NOT use Paypal Friends and Family - it does not have buyer protection.


----------



## mrg (Aug 13, 2022)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/prewar-24-elgin-boys-frame.206214/, Ad was never marked sold, ( I know alot of members here don't know to do that or don't care ) originally posted in march and I contacted him with questions and he gave me a price with shipping, forgot about it till he bumped it a month ago and immediately said I'll take and PP him FF that I thought was ok sense he has been on here sense 2007, lately he only seems to sigh on Mondays?


----------



## mrg (Aug 13, 2022)

As far as being worried sooner, a week after I bought it I was going out of town ( SF ride ), I bought 2 whole bikes at the same time ( or after ) and they came 3 day before I left from the other side of the country, this frame is alot closer ( he has 2 locations, Sac Valley & Las Veges? ), didn't want to take a chance it being delivered when I was gone so didn't start messaging him for another week but have done so everyday sense!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 13, 2022)

Sorry to hear... hope the sellers ok...


----------



## mrg (Aug 13, 2022)

Greg Kozak said:


> I never buy anything online unless I am willing to accept the fact that I will never receive the item.
> If you think you will receive the item then you are setting yourself up for a big disappointment.



I know their is always a chance but have never had any problems, especially here on the cabe ( packing is another story ), If something doesn't look right I buy as a purchase on PP and some times I pay the fee if the seller doesn't want to ( then you have some recourse ) but as said I was in the middle of buying 2 other complete bikes, I paid the fee on one just because there was a few people involved between the owner, seller, and someone else droping off at a bike shop to pack, bikeflights label & UPS picking up and even with 6 parties involved I had the bike within a week, and before I went out of town, so what happened here?


----------



## Robert Troub (Aug 13, 2022)

Greg Kozak said:


> I never buy anything online unless I am willing to accept the fact that I will never receive the item.
> If you think you will receive the item then you are setting yourself up for a big disappointment.



That's....pretty crazy.....most people buy things online with no issues.....


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 13, 2022)

He was logged on this morning. Still no communication from him?


----------



## Robert Troub (Aug 13, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> He was logged on this morning. Still no communication from him?



If someone has time to log in, they have time to ship a bike...sorry, but no excuses....


----------



## mrg (Aug 13, 2022)

Robert Troub said:


> If someone has time to log in, they have time to ship a bike...sorry, but no excuses....



He has logged in a few times over the past few weeks and NO response to my many many messages or my emails!, I mean I'm a reasonable person, at least some communication about if there's a problem or what's going on!


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 14, 2022)

Sorry to hear this Mark!


----------



## Rusthound (Aug 14, 2022)

A bunch of years ago on another website.. One of the "good guys" had set up a few different accounts and was screwing people over.  He would go in and post on his own account that everyone knew, that the guy was good to deal with..


----------



## mrg (Aug 16, 2022)

Must say most bizarre experience I have ever had, got a couple of messages from him, one saying he does not know why the cabe has a second location for him, Las Vegas and another saying he sent me a email, well no email, no tracking #, no answers to anything!, paid for frame & shipping on July 13!


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 17, 2022)

Did you check your email spam box? 
Nothing at all mentioned about the situation of shipping the frame in either of the two recent messages. Hmmm, that's really flakey.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 17, 2022)

Did he respond on Monday? Maybe  it is the only time he is allowed internet access.


----------



## ozzie (Aug 17, 2022)

Sorry to hear this mate. Hoping it works out for you.


----------



## Robert Troub (Aug 17, 2022)

mrg said:


> Must say most bizarre experience I have ever had, got a couple of messages from him, one saying he does not know why the cabe has a second location for him, Las Vegas and another saying he sent me a email, well no email, no tracking #, no answers to anything!, paid for frame & shipping on July 13!



Liars always have many stories......


----------



## mrg (Aug 18, 2022)

Got a email saying it’s on it’s way but no tracking #?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 18, 2022)

Interesting that the seller hasn’t chimed in?


----------



## Robert Troub (Aug 18, 2022)

mrg said:


> Got a email saying it’s on it’s way but no tracking #?



Liars lie......


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 18, 2022)

mrg said:


> Got a email saying it’s on it’s way but no tracking #?



If you have his email and can stay in contact about your parts then his access to the site should be restricted.


----------



## DrRumack80 (Aug 18, 2022)

mrg said:


> Got a email saying it’s on it’s way but no tracking #?



Sounds a bit like " the check is in the mail!"   Hope this all has a happy ending for you.


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 18, 2022)

Oh boy 🙄


----------



## mrg (Aug 18, 2022)

Well, pulled up to my house around 6pm and UPS pulled up behind me with a box! ( only took a day or two once it shipped but still no tracking so had no idea! ), theirs a lot I could say but it's all over, done deal, a long, weird ordeal for a weird frame, all I will say is a little communication would have gone a long way!, now I'll see if I can find the thread I started about these 24" Murry built curved frame Elgins.


----------



## 1817cent (Aug 18, 2022)

Glad you finally got it.  Better late than never!  The seller should have handled much differently.


----------



## volksboy57 (Aug 18, 2022)

I am glad you got your frame. You are a great guy, and I would hate if you got ripped off.


----------



## ozzie (Aug 18, 2022)

Glad to hear.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 18, 2022)

yeeesh, what an….ordeal.
glad it worked out, Mark!


----------



## mrg (Aug 18, 2022)

Ok, now back to BIKES! https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/24-in-elgin.175418/


----------



## DrRumack80 (Aug 18, 2022)

Glad to hear this had a happy ending!


----------



## Thee (Aug 19, 2022)

Now the guys name is mud ⚖️


----------



## mre straightbar (Aug 24, 2022)

Yea thanks guy
Some of what was said wasn't true 
I'm struggling to fudgeing survive and bikes are what I have that sell 
if I can't pay my phone bill I'm not on my phone because it's shut for two weeks till I get my meager check 
The Las Vegas thing is sus  
Never been there
People have issues that complicate poop if you don't understand that your entitlement is showing
I have never stiffed anyone  and never will but you ruin a venue for me to make money honestly thats gonna be on you which it seems you already have


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 24, 2022)

Moral of the story, is communication.
In todays modern world, communication has never been easier.
Let people know what your intentions are, so they know what to expect.
Assume = Ass-U-Me.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 24, 2022)

I guess some of us are just trying to understand how you could access the CABE yet not send a PM to Mark?


----------



## Rusthound (Aug 24, 2022)

FREQ..  Your pm is shut off and my system hates pm's from any site..


----------



## Thee (Aug 24, 2022)

The onus is on you, you entered into a contract and excepted the buyers money including the shipping cost, it is expected or implied the seller will ship in a reasonably timely manner or communicate any delays.
As said you logged in but didn’t have the courtesy to PM the buyer 🤔 he probably would have been sympathetic if you were having problems. You said some thing about entitlement?


----------



## Xlobsterman (Aug 24, 2022)

mrg said:


> When do you start to worry if you got ripped off or is there something wrong with the seller?, I bought a frame here and paid shipping and after a week ask for a tracking #, he said it hadn't gone out yet and he would let me know, now a month and nothing, sending him messages everyday now and emailing the address I sent the PayPal to and nothing, he's a long time member here but not on much, If anybody knows @mre straightbar let me know if he's ok?, I know if I get somebody's money I ship ASAP, usually the next day!




So how did you send the $$$ with PayPal? Was it Friends & Family, or with invoicing for Goods & Services?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 24, 2022)

Rusthound said:


> FREQ..  Your pm is shut off and my system hates pm's from any site..



My email is in my signature block. My point being he accessed the web so either posting or email could have been done


----------



## mrg (Aug 24, 2022)

Thought this was done but!, first everything I said is true, no trash talk, just questioned your communication ( I still got the messages! ), Your profile still says Las Vegas, you set it up so you put it their!, ( click on his name right now or look a bottom of post #2! ) maybe it was a long time ago you don't remember but you can update it!, ( I sent him a screen shot of the LV in the middle of this thing with no responce ) second I honestly thought you would say the frame is at another local ( ad says Sac Valley ) and you can't ship for a while and that would not have been a problem ( as @cyclingday said communication is main thing! ), another odd thing I never mentioned but made me wonder, after given a price with shipping and I paid PP ff ( he was a long time member and wasn't a huge amount ) he messaged me he would let me know what shipping is going to be?, so when finally done I let it go, weird experience, didn't trash talk or ruin anyone's rep, just the facts. don't know many here that wouldn't question things after a month with minimal/odd communication & 2 locations but as said, it's over and I finally got the frame. a little communication would have went a long way!, oh ya, got so I was emailing ( address that I PP to ) and messaging every day with minimal response that did not explain anything!, like when I ask for a tracking # ( again & again ) I finally got a responce saying " I have never been to Las Vegas " , that's all it said?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 24, 2022)

well he screwed up, but we would not have known if you did not post it, so now nobody wants to buy from him due to his poor communication skills and it is your fault.  this is how things work now.


----------



## mrg (Aug 24, 2022)

My Fault?, I started the thread to ask if anybody knew him and if he was ok or did I get ripped off after not having heard from him in weeks, a response then would have stopped everything, the fault is his!, you wouldn't start questioning a transaction like this?


----------



## Xlobsterman (Aug 25, 2022)

mrg said:


> My Fault?, I started the thread to ask if anybody knew him and if he was ok or did I get ripped off after not having heard from him in weeks, a response then would have stopped everything, the fault is his!, you wouldn't start questioning a transaction like this?




IMO, it is your fault for using PayPal F&F for the purchasing of goods. Nothing gets the attention of a seller quicker than a claim filed with PayPal for not receiving the goods you purchased, especially when they put a hold on the $$$ when the seller does not respond!

Personally, I feel people put too much blind faith in sellers to do the right thing when it comes to issues like this. Posts like this would never have to be started if you would have used PayPal invoicing for the goods you purchased!


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 25, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> IMO, it is your fault for using PayPal F&F for the purchasing of goods. Nothing gets the attention of a seller quicker than a claim filed with PayPal for not receiving the goods you purchased, especially when they put a hold on the $$$ when the seller does not respond!
> 
> Personally, I feel people put too much blind faith in sellers to do the right thing when it comes to issues like this. Posts like this would never have to be started if you would have used PayPal invoicing for the goods you purchased!




I receive mainly PayPal F/F, My people always receive there goodies! Don't have a problem receiving PayPal the normal way either!! As long as buyer pays the PayPal fees!!!!!!

The internet has made people very complacent when it comes to Buying. In this day and age the good old Thought Still applies, " You choose the person you feel good about dealing with, just as much as you choose the product" !


----------



## Robert Troub (Aug 25, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> well he screwed up, but we would not have known if you did not post it, so now nobody wants to buy from him due to his poor communication skills and it is your fault.  this is how things work now.



Who would want to buy from this clown ??!!  Lmao


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 25, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> it is your fault.



Really? I need to live in your alternate universe where we get to make our own rules about morals and honesty. Looks like another move out of the CABE "old boys club" where you blame the victim and ignore the truth.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 25, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> IMO, it is your fault for using PayPal F&F for the purchasing of goods.



Not sure any type of payment was going to change how this went down.


----------



## Thee (Aug 25, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> IMO, it is your fault for using PayPal F&F for the purchasing of goods. Nothing gets the attention of a seller quicker than a claim filed with PayPal for not receiving the goods you purchased, especially when they put a hold on the $$$ when the seller does not respond!
> 
> Personally, I feel people put too much blind faith in sellers to do the right thing when it comes to issues like this. Posts like this would never have to be started if you would have used PayPal invoicing for the goods you purchased!



His fault? That’s ridiculous lol, the sellers insolvency and apparent inability to muster up the funds to ship the item (after he received payment) hahahahaha


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 25, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Really? I need to live in your alternate universe where we get to make our own rules about morals and honesty. Looks like another move out of the CABE "old boys club" where you blame the victim and ignore the truth.



go back and read my post again. stand on a chair this time so my sarcasm does not go over your head. 🙂


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 25, 2022)

...


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 25, 2022)

mre straightbar said:


> Yea thanks guy
> Some of what was said wasn't true
> I'm struggling to fudgeing survive and bikes are what I have that sell
> if I can't pay my phone bill I'm not on my phone because it's shut for two weeks till I get my meager check
> ...



Really Dude ?  Your life being in shambles is YO problem .


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Aug 25, 2022)

I believe that it might be somewhat wrong to fault someone for not paying a fee for an insurance service; (that’s consistent with what they tell us for jury duty, judge’s instructions to the jury).
Insurance, a service that creates profits from the losses of others; (how moral is that).


----------



## tacochris (Aug 25, 2022)

...im sure I will be dog-piled on this but......
I fully understand the tone of why this thread is posted, I fully understand the tone of the response....but this is the kind of stuff that has made this site get really toxic.  This is between two adults that just happened to have become public, the resolution has happened (even late, it still happened), the fault has been determined to some degree......why not leave it at that?  Why push this so far that good members are all arguing with each other and creating rifts that will undoubtedly damage the entire reason we're even on this site?
Just sayin.....there is a reason i dont post here like I used to.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 25, 2022)

tacochris said:


> ...im sure I will be dog-piled on this but......
> I fully understand the tone of why this thread is posted, I fully understand the tone of the response....but this is the kind of stuff that has made this site get really toxic.  This is between two adults that just happened to have become public, the resolution has happened (even late, it still happened), the fault has been determined to some degree......why not leave it at that?  Why push this so far that good members are all arguing with each other and creating rifts that will undoubtedly damage the entire reason we're even on this site?
> Just sayin.....there is a reason i dont post here like I used to.



What?


----------



## mrg (Aug 25, 2022)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/starting-to-worry.212807/post-1462011 Ok, as said way back in post #38, done deal, lesson learned, be up front with your buyer and communicate, enough said ( could say more but won't ), moving on!


----------



## phantom (Aug 25, 2022)

tacochris said:


> ...im sure I will be dog-piled on this but......
> I fully understand the tone of why this thread is posted, I fully understand the tone of the response....but this is the kind of stuff that has made this site get really toxic.  This is between two adults that just happened to have become public, the resolution has happened (even late, it still happened), the fault has been determined to some degree......why not leave it at that?  Why push this so far that good members are all arguing with each other and creating rifts that will undoubtedly damage the entire reason we're even on this site?
> Just sayin.....there is a reason i dont post here like I used to.



Here's why Chris. Whether it's on a forum or in person, people who are not like minded IE: confirmation bias, becomes difficult to reason with. Usually starts with a disagreement followed by an accusation followed by name calling. Turn TV on, it's non stop.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Aug 25, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Not sure any type of payment was going to change how this went down.




Yes it would. Buying goods with F&F is about the stupidest thing you can do! You have ZERO recourse if the deal goes south such as the one in question in this post. If it was done with an invoice through PayPal for goods, you have 100% coverage if the seller flakes out on you as he did in this case! You file a claim with PayPal, and if the buyer does not resolve the issue, you get a "FULL REFUND" from PayPal.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 25, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> Yes it would. Buying goods with F&F is about the stupidest thing you can do! You have ZERO recourse if the deal goes south such as the one in question in this post. If it was done with an invoice through PayPal for goods, you have 100% coverage if the seller flakes out on you as he did in this case! You file a claim with PayPal, and if the buyer does not resolve the issue, you get a "FULL REFUND" from PayPal.



Trust me there are much more stupid things you can do besides this. I’ve sent, and accepted, many thousands of dollars via this method. As long as you know who you are dealing with it’s not a problem.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Aug 25, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Trust me there are much more stupid things you can do besides this. I’ve sent, and accepted, many thousands of dollars via this method. As long as you know who you are dealing with it’s not a problem.




And by doing so, you are in violation of PayPal's user agreement..........!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 25, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> And by doing so, you are in violation of PayPal's user agreement..........!
> 
> View attachment 1685394



Whatever


----------



## Xlobsterman (Aug 25, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Whatever




LOL 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## DrRumack80 (Aug 25, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> And by doing so, you are in violation of PayPal's user agreement..........!




On a $3,000 purchase, the fee is  $90. That is a small price to pay for the peace of mind of a full refund should something go wrong. A lot can go wrong with a deal and you can rarely trust someone 100%


----------



## phantom (Aug 25, 2022)

DrRumack80 said:


> On a $3,000 purchase, the fee is  $90. That is a small price to pay for the peace of mind of a full refund should something go wrong. A lot can go wrong with a deal and you can rarely trust someone 100%



There a lot of people I trust 100%. Many of them on this forum. You ever served in the military?


----------



## DrRumack80 (Aug 25, 2022)

phantom said:


> There a lot of people I trust 100%. Many of them on this forum. You ever served in the military?



You ever see family members who trust each other 100% go into business and end up at each other's throats? I have, many times.

 No, I have not served in the military. However,  I don't want to expand this discussion by comparing the purchase of a vintage bike to the special bond that forms among men and women in military units. That is a rare trust indeed!


----------



## mrg (Aug 25, 2022)

I have no problems with PP friends & family for smaller items but when you get into the 100's++ I do goods & services unless you really have to know/trust the seller and even then it depends on the situation.


----------



## kreika (Aug 25, 2022)

Hey Mark. Glad you received your frame and the drama is over. I think having this simple discussion isn’t the end of the world. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion and how they like their transactions. No need to get personal. I think the original seller could have stated he was in dire financial situations and things maybe a little slow on his end. Communication goes far. Silence just leads to unknowns. Next…..


----------



## DrRumack80 (Aug 25, 2022)

mrg said:


> I have no problems with PP friends & family for smaller items but when you get into the 100's++ I do goods & services unless you really have to know/trust the seller and even then it depends on the situation.



Exactly.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Aug 26, 2022)

DrRumack80 said:


> On a $3,000 purchase, the fee is  $90. That is a small price to pay for the peace of mind of a full refund should something go wrong. A lot can go wrong with a deal and you can rarely trust someone 100%




Anyone who would do F&F for a $3000 purchase from some random person in cyber-space is not dealing with a full deck!!!!


----------



## Xlobsterman (Aug 26, 2022)

DrRumack80 said:


> You ever see family members who trust each other 100% go into business and end up at each other's throats? I have, many times.




YEP, sadly, the worst financial transaction I have ever had in my entire life was with a family member!

Anyhow, people are free to make their own choices on how they want to do business. I choose to use the method I have previously described for any, and all online purchases! That is what works for me.


----------

